# Redbird, l'Indiano Ranadivé pronto ad investire nel Milan



## Tifo'o (1 Luglio 2022)

Secondo quanto ripotato da Sportmediaset, Cardinale sta cercando aiuti per l'aquisto del Milan. Una mano potrebbe essere data dall'indiano Vivek Ranadivè.
Ranadivé è il proprietario dei *Sacramento Kings.*


----------



## Davidoff (1 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Sportmediaset, Cardinale sta cercando aiuti per l'aquisto del Milan. Una mano potrebbe essere data dall'indiano Vivek Ranadivè.
> Ranadivé è il proprietario dei *Sacramento Kings.*


A me continua a sembrare ridicolo che questo qua vada facendo accattonaggio e si faccia prestare soldi dal venditore per comprarci, boh.


----------



## iceman. (1 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Sportmediaset, Cardinale sta cercando aiuti per l'aquisto del Milan. Una mano potrebbe essere data dall'indiano Vivek Ranadivè.
> Ranadivé è il proprietario dei *Sacramento Kings.*


Ma quanto è pezzente sto Gerry Calà?


----------



## Andris (1 Luglio 2022)

dopo che scopre che lui ha rifatto l'impianto NBA in poco tempo e qui anni solo per parlare con il comune scappa


----------



## Djici (1 Luglio 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> A me continua a sembrare ridicolo che questo qua vada facendo accattonaggio e si faccia prestare soldi dal venditore per comprarci, boh.


Magari e una pratica molto comune... Ma io non ho mai sentito una cosa simile.

Allucinante.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Luglio 2022)

Nuovo giro e nuovi tombini..

Ma quando finiremo con questa gente avventuriera ?


----------



## Zenos (1 Luglio 2022)

Voi scherzate ma ci ha preso davvero un Manenti


----------



## Swaitak (1 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Sportmediaset, Cardinale sta cercando aiuti per l'aquisto del Milan. Una mano potrebbe essere data dall'indiano Vivek Ranadivè.
> Ranadivé è il proprietario dei *Sacramento Kings.*


dopo le miniere di fosforo quelle di curry?


----------



## ILMAGO (1 Luglio 2022)

Ottimo. Esiste una squadra gestita peggio dei sacramenti kings in NBA? Credo di no ahahah

Si fa per scherzare..


----------



## jumpy65 (1 Luglio 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> A me continua a sembrare ridicolo che questo qua vada facendo accattonaggio e si faccia prestare soldi dal venditore per comprarci, boh.


cercare investitori non è accattonaggio. Farsi prestare soldi dal venditore è prassi comune ovunque. Esempio banale: Se compro il cartellino di un calciatore e lo pago dopo un anno non è farsi prestare i soldi dal venfitore? 
Poi ognuno è ovviamente libero di pensarla come vuole


----------



## Albijol (1 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Sportmediaset, Cardinale sta cercando aiuti per l'aquisto del Milan. Una mano potrebbe essere data dall'indiano Vivek Ranadivè.
> Ranadivé è il proprietario dei *Sacramento Kings.*


Mi ricorda Yogurt Li che cercava soldi tra i ricchi di Hong Kong per pagare le rate a Elliott. Deja Vu


----------



## danjr (1 Luglio 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> A me continua a sembrare ridicolo che questo qua vada facendo accattonaggio e si faccia prestare soldi dal venditore per comprarci, boh.


Ma infatti non concluderà nulla


----------



## Albijol (1 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma infatti non concluderà nulla


E' la speranza di tutti


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Luglio 2022)

Questi di Iddiot hanno fatto bene i loro calcoli

Non venderanno mai ad un fondo solido tipo Investcorp... meglio avventurieri pezzenti ove le probabilità che falliscano sono alti, cosi Iddiot si ripignorà il Milan e vuola fatti tanti soldi..

Maledetti!!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Luglio 2022)

Elliot ha prestato i soldi al cinese sapendo bene che prima o poi si sarebbe impossessata del giocattolo Milan.

Ora per saltare gli investimenti del mercato di giugno 2022 si è inventata la finta vendita a Jerry Calà. 

Altro che demonio..... Vanno a braccetto


----------



## FreddieM83 (1 Luglio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> cercare investitori non è accattonaggio. Farsi prestare soldi dal venditore è prassi comune ovunque. Esempio banale: Se compro il cartellino di un calciatore e lo pago dopo un anno non è farsi prestare i soldi dal venfitore?
> Poi ognuno è ovviamente libero di pensarla come vuole


Che poi, se vogliamo dirla tutta, Redbird si è solo garantito il diritto di prendere dei soldi in prestito da Elliot. 600 mln sono già stati raccolti mentre è in corso la ricerca dei restanti capitali necessari. È una prassi comune per gli edge found che puntano a espandere il portafoglio degli asset. Questo giusto per dire che, magari, Redbird potrebbe raccogliere l’intera cifra necessaria senza chiedere alcun finanziamento a Elliot.


----------



## danjr (1 Luglio 2022)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> Che poi, se vogliamo dirla tutta, Redbird si è solo garantito il diritto di prendere dei soldi in prestito da Elliot. 600 mln sono già stati raccolti mentre è in corso la ricerca dei restanti capitali necessari. È una prassi comune per gli edge found che puntano a espandere il portafoglio degli asset. Questo giusto per dire che, magari, Redbird potrebbe raccogliere l’intera cifra necessaria senza chiedere alcun finanziamento a Elliot.


E' sicuramente prassi comune, però quando arrivi al Signing deve già essere tutto predisposto. Non mi pare che al Chelsea siano stati mesi a cercar soldi, ci sarà stata un'empasse di qualche settimana.


----------



## el_gaucho (1 Luglio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Ottimo. Esiste una squadra gestita peggio dei sacramenti kings in NBA? Credo di no ahahah
> 
> Si fa per scherzare..


Non è uno scherzo. Solo i New York Knicks sono stati gestiti peggio dei Kings negli ultimi 10 anni


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Luglio 2022)

Io credo che Elliott stia volontariamente usando il milan come mezzo per prestare soldi ad avventurieri poco seri, spennarli e riprenderci in pegno.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Luglio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Voi scherzate ma ci ha preso davvero un Manenti


un manenti no un Mr Bee si...


----------



## __king george__ (1 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io credo che Elliott stia volontariamente usando il milan come mezzo per prestare soldi ad avventurieri poco seri, spennarli e riprenderci in pegno.


io lo ipotizzai..mi dissero che era fantascienza..

speriamo..


----------



## sacchino (1 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Sportmediaset, Cardinale sta cercando aiuti per l'aquisto del Milan. Una mano potrebbe essere data dall'indiano Vivek Ranadivè.
> Ranadivé è il proprietario dei *Sacramento Kings.*


Gerry è americano mi aspettavo un Geronimo o Toro Seduto non uno dell'India.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Luglio 2022)

ma chi sono i sacramento kings? basket? baseball?


----------



## danjr (1 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io credo che Elliott stia volontariamente usando il milan come mezzo per prestare soldi ad avventurieri poco seri, spennarli e riprenderci in pegno.


Sicuramente, almeno non ci molla del tutto e nelle sue mani un barlume di stabilità ci sarà sempre


----------



## gabri65 (1 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io credo che Elliott stia volontariamente usando il milan come mezzo per prestare soldi ad avventurieri poco seri, spennarli e riprenderci in pegno.



Sono anni che ho questo incubo, e non se ne vuole andare.

Sai che significa?

Significa che tu non verrai mai ceduto e sarai schiavo a vita, fino a che il club non collassa a causa di serie B o altro, provocando perdite immani a chi lo detiene.

Ma se questi sono furbi ci tengono sul filo del rasoio in modo che non succeda. Sostanzialmente sei stato rapito e nessuno può riscattarti. Chissà perché Elliott vuol rimanere con le quote e nel CDA. Tenere il Milan e ricavarci qualche spicciolo a gratis gentilmente offerto dai tifosi del Milan fa comodo per il caffè. Perché mollare.

Comunque cercherò di star calmo, come consigliato.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Comunque cercherò di star calmo, come consigliato.


----------



## Igniorante (1 Luglio 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> A me continua a sembrare ridicolo che questo qua vada facendo accattonaggio e si faccia prestare soldi dal venditore per comprarci, boh.



Yogurt Li 2.0

Stai a vedere che pure questo perderà la proprietà perché incapace di pagare


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Magari e una pratica molto comune... Ma io non ho mai sentito una cosa simile.
> 
> Allucinante.


É quello che avrebbe fatto Investcorp: avrebbe creato un veicolo e avrebbe chiesto ai sottoscrittori del fondo e ad investitori esterni di sottoscriverne quote.

Sono fondi di investimento. Lo dice la parola stessa che raccolgono fondi da investire per uno scopo.
Lo scopo, in questo caso, é il Milan.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io credo che Elliott stia volontariamente usando il milan come mezzo per prestare soldi ad avventurieri poco seri, spennarli e riprenderci in pegno.


No no… macché scherzi? Vogliono il bene del Milan


----------



## mil77 (1 Luglio 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> A me continua a sembrare ridicolo che questo qua vada facendo accattonaggio e si faccia prestare soldi dal venditore per comprarci, boh.


Dai però basta fare due conti....le notizie dicono che lui ha messo 600milioni, 300 glieli presta Elliott e 300 li cerca ancora....la somma fa 1,2 milioni...che è il valore totale del Milan....fossero vere queste notizie vorrebbe dire che Elliott esce totalmente dal Milan e Redbir prende il 100%...il comunicato ufficiale della cessione dice però che Elliott rimarrà con quota di minoranza....quindi i conti non tornano....di conseguenza se è vero che sta cercando investitori le possibilità sono solo due: o sostituisce il prestito di Elliott con gli investitori che trova o con gli investitori che trova abbassa la quota di minoranza di Elliott. In ogni caso non è una notizia negativa per il Milan...


----------



## mil77 (1 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Magari e una pratica molto comune... Ma io non ho mai sentito una cosa simile.
> 
> Allucinante.


Oddio le notizie che uscivano su Investcorp erano esattamente le stesse....che stavano cercando investitori tra le famiglie ricche del Baherin


----------



## Maravich49 (1 Luglio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Ottimo. Esiste una squadra gestita peggio dei sacramenti kings in NBA? Credo di no ahahah
> 
> Si fa per scherzare..


Da appassionato NBA te lo posso confermare.


----------



## Mika (1 Luglio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Oddio le notizie che uscivano su Investcorp erano esattamente le stesse....che stavano cercando investitori tra le famiglie ricche del Baherin


Sono due fondi che fanno la stessa cosa, solo che uno era arabo ed aveva fascino, mentre uno e statunitense quindi pezzente.
Investcorp come hai scritto te faceva da contenitore per investitori arabi un po' come alcune top squadre della Premier League. La stessa cosa farà Redbird ma presi negli USA o comunque paesi occidentali. i Fondi amministrano società società in nome di altri investitori. Ne Investcorp ne Redbird mettevano soldi loro.


----------



## Prealpi (1 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma chi sono i sacramento kings? basket? baseball?


Basket


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Luglio 2022)

Se questo accetta si potrà pensare a un bel mercato gestito da tre figure,ovviamente se accetta lo farà verso giugno 2023,in modo da rallentare pure il mercato della prossima estate,scommessa?


----------



## pazzomania (1 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Sportmediaset, Cardinale sta cercando aiuti per l'aquisto del Milan. Una mano potrebbe essere data dall'indiano Vivek Ranadivè.
> Ranadivé è il proprietario dei *Sacramento Kings.*



Yonghong Li a confronto era un Emiro quatariota


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Luglio 2022)

Ci manca solo il tizio di Bollywood 

Adesso Cardinale può chiedere l'aiuto di The Rock.. ah no quello fa parte di Redbird..


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io credo che Elliott stia volontariamente usando il milan come mezzo per prestare soldi ad avventurieri poco seri, spennarli e riprenderci in pegno.


Se lo dici tu allora si tratta probabilmente della fusione di Bill Gates, Bezos ed Elon Musk 

Perfetto, stappate lo spumante: con Jerry siamo in una botte di ferro.


----------



## Mika (1 Luglio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Se questo accetta si potrà pensare a un bel mercato gestito da tre figure,ovviamente se accetta lo farà verso giugno 2023,in modo da rallentare pure il mercato della prossima estate,scommessa?


Non funziona così. In premier league ci sono fondi che hanno dentro anche 7/8 investitori, secondo te si mettono in 7 a decidere sul calciomercato?

Redbird gestisce la società per conto degli investitori. Gli investori non mettono becco sul mercato ecc ecc, lasciano tutto a Redbird. In pratica ivenvestono soldi per una quota di Redbird che poi una volta che il valore è aumentato, vendono ad un altro investitore guadagnandoci. Quindi gli investitori cambieranno spesso, quello che non cambia è chi gestisce il club: Redbird. E' un sistema anglosassone e statunitense di gestire le grandi società che valgono miliardi, anche il Manchester United è gestito così e mi pare anche il Liverpool. In USA tutte le grandi società sono gestite così sia nello sport che non.

Non so spiegarmi molto bene lo ammetto, spero che mi sia spiegato.

A noi sembra strano perché in Italia abbiamo sempre avuto una Famiglia a capo di una grande azienda.


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (1 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma chi sono i sacramento kings? basket? baseball?



Basket, semplicemente la squadra peggio gestita e numeri alla mano con i peggiori risultati nella storia della NBA.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Sportmediaset, Cardinale sta cercando aiuti per l'aquisto del Milan. Una mano potrebbe essere data dall'indiano Vivek Ranadivè.
> Ranadivé è il proprietario dei *Sacramento Kings.*



Notevole la figlia, speriamo la metta AD al posto di sudafrica.


----------



## Djici (1 Luglio 2022)

@Zosimo2410 e @mil77 
Raga parlavo del fatto che era quello che vendeva che prestava i soldi a chi comprava... Mica che un fondo stesse raccogliendo soldi per investire


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non funziona così. In premier league ci sono fondi che hanno dentro anche 7/8 investitori, secondo te si mettono in 7 a decidere sul calciomercato?
> 
> Redbird gestisce la società per conto degli investitori. Gli investori non mettono becco sul mercato ecc ecc, lasciano tutto a Redbird. In pratica ivenvestono soldi per una quota di Redbird che poi una volta che il valore è aumentato, vendono ad un altro investitore guadagnandoci. Quindi gli investitori cambieranno spesso, quello che non cambia è chi gestisce il club: Redbird. E' un sistema anglosassone e statunitense di gestire le grandi società che valgono miliardi, anche il Manchester United è gestito così e mi pare anche il Liverpool. In USA tutte le grandi società sono gestite così sia nello sport che non.
> 
> Non so spiegarmi molto bene lo ammetto, spero che mi sia spiegato.


Si,tu sei stato chiarissimo,è quello che accade intorno al Milan che é più nero della pece.


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (1 Luglio 2022)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Da appassionato NBA te lo posso confermare.



Esatto, confermo pure io, da tifoso Kings 

Ad un certo punto della gestione Joerger, Ranadive aveva suggerito di difendere sistematicamente in 4, lasciando un giocatore fisso sotto il canestro avversario....


----------



## emamilan99 (1 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Sportmediaset, Cardinale sta cercando aiuti per l'aquisto del Milan. Una mano potrebbe essere data dall'indiano Vivek Ranadivè.
> Ranadivé è il proprietario dei *Sacramento Kings.*


MI pare abbia meno di un miliardo.
i sacramento kings sobno la squadra peggiore del nba, fanno schifo e sbagliano tutte le scelte possibili da anni e anni


----------



## Prealpi (1 Luglio 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> Basket, semplicemente la squadra peggio gestita e numeri alla mano con i peggiori risultati nella storia della NBA.


Credo che come investimenti è bacino di utenza, la squadra peggio gestita siano i New York Knicks


----------



## Mika (1 Luglio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Si,tu sei stato chiarissimo,è quello che accade intorno al Milan che é più nero della pece.


Ah beh, questo è un altro discorso. E concordo.


----------



## FreddieM83 (1 Luglio 2022)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Da appassionato NBA te lo posso confermare.


Avete ragione entrambi sulla gestione sportiva. È una bella gara tra kings e knicks per la palma di barzelletta della lega.
Lato finanziario, invece, le cose cambiano completamente. Acquistata la franchigia nel 2010 per circa 500 milioni di dollari, ha investito in nuova arena, nuova facility, museo (i kings non hanno mai vinto nulla!) e intrattenimento, portandola a una valutazione attuale di oltre 2 miliardi (stima del 2020). Alla fine, dovesse veramente sottoscrivere quote, non verrebbe certo a gestire l’area tecnica….


----------



## Mika (1 Luglio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> MI pare abbia meno di un miliardo.
> i sacramento kings sobno la squadra peggiore del nba, fanno schifo e sbagliano tutte le scelte possibili da anni e anni


Per fortuna che nel Milan il mercato lo fanno i DT e i DS (Maldini e Massara). Le proprietà si limitano a dare i soldi al DT e lui provvede a fare il mercato


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Luglio 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> Basket, semplicemente la squadra peggio gestita e numeri alla mano con i peggiori risultati nella storia della NBA.


Se posso aggiungo anche che si tratta della sola franchigia NBA che fino a poco fa "deliziava" gli spettatori con ragazze pon-pon con tanto di cellulite!!


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Se lo dici tu allora si tratta probabilmente della fusione di Bill Gates, Bezos ed Elon Musk
> 
> Perfetto, stappate lo spumante: con Jerry siamo in una botte di ferro.


Beh se parli di Ranadivè è ricchissimo.
Peccato che sia anche uno con un carattere alla Zamparini, e infatti i Kings sono da anni la barzelletta della NBA
Se parli di Cardinale invece...


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Beh se parli di Ranadivè è ricchissimo.
> Peccato che sia anche uno con un carattere alla Zamparini, e infatti i Kings sono da anni la barzelletta della NBA
> Se parli di Cardinale invece...


Si scherza si scherza! Era il solito riferimento profetico 

Comunque Cardinale non ha la storia di un fesso, pure RedBird non esce dai tombini. Cosa c'entra con Manenti o Lee?


----------



## Swaitak (1 Luglio 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> Esatto, confermo pure io, da tifoso Kings
> 
> Ad un certo punto della gestione Joerger, Ranadive aveva suggerito di difendere sistematicamente in 4, lasciando un giocatore fisso sotto il canestro avversario....


mi ricorda un presidente di nostra conoscenza


----------



## El picinin (1 Luglio 2022)

Ragazzi Cardinale non è uno degli uomini più ricchi del pianeta,ma non è un fesso,ha la sua carriera e il suo prestigio,anche io lo considero inadeguato ad avere la proprietà del Milan,ma novello Manenti no dai.


----------



## Devil man (1 Luglio 2022)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Non è uno scherzo. Solo i New York Knicks sono stati gestiti peggio dei Kings negli ultimi 10 anni


Fai anche 15-20 anni


----------



## Giangy (1 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Sportmediaset, Cardinale sta cercando aiuti per l'aquisto del Milan. Una mano potrebbe essere data dall'indiano Vivek Ranadivè.
> Ranadivé è il proprietario dei *Sacramento Kings.*


Sarà una specie di Thoir, asiatici entrambi tra l'altro.


----------



## Gunnar67 (1 Luglio 2022)

.


----------



## Viulento (1 Luglio 2022)




----------



## Gunnar67 (1 Luglio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi Cardinale non è uno degli uomini più ricchi del pianeta,ma non è un fesso,ha la sua carriera e il suo prestigio,anche io l*o considero inadeguato ad avere la proprietà del Milan*,ma novello Manenti no dai.


Non ci badare, qui c'era gente entusiasta quando è arrivato Yongong Li.


----------



## Gunnar67 (1 Luglio 2022)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Sarà una specie di Thoir, asiatici entrambi tra l'altro.


Ma che ne sai


----------



## Baba (1 Luglio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


>


Chissà se è superiore il budget usato per questo film o quello per il mercato del Milan


----------



## Goro (1 Luglio 2022)

Siamo l'unico club che prende questo tipo di fondi, non si può più essere ingenui


----------



## darden (1 Luglio 2022)

Detto che tanto a noi cambia niente, perché nei fondi chi decide strategia è il fondo gli investitori mettono solo i soldi. Però se gli investitori sono di questo calibro (fondatore di una mega azienda come Tibco) significa che il dossier Milan e i guadagni prospettati sono appetibili.

E se vuoi guadagnare con il Milan devi fare lo stadio con immobili intorno e devi attrarre tifosi vincendo... Altri modi per guadagnarci non ne hai


----------



## wildfrank (1 Luglio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Voi scherzate ma ci ha preso davvero un Manenti


Hai capito Elliott come rende i suoi "investimenti" perpetui? Avanti un altro!


----------



## Beppe85 (1 Luglio 2022)

Senza offesa eh ma il peggior proprietario di una qualsiasi squadra dell'NBA è più o meno 100 mila volte meglio del miglior presidente di A.
Questo è ricco e ci vuole metter soldi e ci lamentiamo... boh... il mondo tutto al contrario.
Cardinale ora è diventato un morto di fame, uno che ha speso una barcata di soldi per avere solo il 10 per cento del Liverpool e che ha tirato fuori un'altra barcata per noi... ma sì... deve proprio essere un morto di fame. Conosco tantissimi morti di fame che comprano squadre di calcio ma poi arrivano a casa e non hanno il pane. È pieno il mondo.


----------



## sunburn (1 Luglio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Oddio le notizie che uscivano su Investcorp erano esattamente le stesse....che stavano cercando investitori tra le famiglie ricche del Baherin


Ovviamente non sappiamo nulla di preciso, ma in investcorp c’è Mubadala. Che a me, da ignorante in materia, ispira più solidità di “eh ha lavorato settant’anni per Goldman Sachs” (che, per inciso, per me è un’aggravante, ma vabbè… ).


----------



## sunburn (1 Luglio 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Senza offesa eh ma il peggior proprietario di una qualsiasi squadra dell'NBA è più o meno 100 mila volte meglio del miglior presidente di A.
> Questo è ricco e ci vuole metter soldi e ci lamentiamo... boh... il mondo tutto al contrario.
> Cardinale ora è diventato un morto di fame, uno che ha speso una barcata di soldi per avere solo il 10 per cento del Liverpool e che ha tirato fuori un'altra barcata per noi... ma sì... deve proprio essere un morto di fame. Conosco tantissimi morti di fame che comprano squadre di calcio ma poi arrivano a casa e non hanno il pane. È pieno il mondo.


Non c’entra nulla il patrimonio personale e lo sappiamo. Però per curiosità sono andato a vedermi la classifica dei proprietari più ricchi e lui è tra i più “poveri” con patrimonio di 700 milioni.
E anche oggi una gioia domani…


----------



## Rickrossonero (1 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Magari e una pratica molto comune... Ma io non ho mai sentito una cosa simile.
> 
> Allucinante.


È prassi comune per un fondo di private equity.Si sceglie l'azienda target e poi si cercano investitori che intendono sottoscrivere l'investimento.Vi siete già dimenticati che la stessa identica cosa la stava facendo investcorp?Però avevano il turbante e quindi erano più fighi;detto questo posso capire che, dopo tutto quello che abbiamo passato a livello societario in questi anni,qualcuno continui a essere scettico.


----------



## jumpy65 (1 Luglio 2022)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Non è uno scherzo. Solo i New York Knicks sono stati gestiti peggio dei Kings negli ultimi 10 anni


E come confrontare il Manchester united col newcaslte


----------



## Beppe85 (1 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non c’entra nulla il patrimonio personale e lo sappiamo. Però per curiosità sono andato a vedermi la classifica dei proprietari più ricchi e lui è tra i più “poveri” con patrimonio di 700 milioni.
> E anche oggi una gioia domani…


Ma a noi nn frega nulla, se mette anche solo 100 milioni per far parte della grande Famiglia Milan e sti soldi li possiamo spendere... stica. Perché sputare su soldi scesi dal cielo?
In più la speranza è che si impari qualcosa dalla NBA anche perché o diventiamo come la NBA o la serie A sarà sempre 200 anni indietro rispetto alla premier.


----------



## jumpy65 (1 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non c’entra nulla il patrimonio personale e lo sappiamo. Però per curiosità sono andato a vedermi la classifica dei proprietari più ricchi e lui è tra i più “poveri” con patrimonio di 700 milioni.
> E anche oggi una gioia domani…


redbird ha "comprato" il Milan mica Cardinale coi suoi soldi


----------



## Djici (1 Luglio 2022)

Rickrossonero ha scritto:


> È prassi comune per un fondo di private equity.Si sceglie l'azienda target e poi si cercano investitori che intendono sottoscrivere l'investimento.Vi siete già dimenticati che la stessa identica cosa la stava facendo investcorp?Però avevano il turbante e quindi erano più fighi;detto questo posso capire che, dopo tutto quello che abbiamo passato a livello societario in questi anni,qualcuno continui a essere scettico.


Raga ma leggete o no?
C'è scritto subito dopo... Perché ci sono stati già altri 2 utenti a scrivere la stessa cosa che hai scritto.
La cosa allucinante non e che il fondo cerchi investitori.
La cosa pazzesca e che e il venditore a prestare i soldi a chi compra.
Poi se per voi e normale allora alzo le mani.


----------



## Rickrossonero (1 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Raga ma leggete o no?
> C'è scritto subito dopo... Perché ci sono stati già altri 2 utenti a scrivere la stessa cosa che hai scritto.
> La cosa allucinante non e che il fondo cerchi investitori.
> La cosa pazzesca e che e il venditore a prestare i soldi a chi compra.
> Poi se per voi e normale allora alzo le mani.


Vedremo per me si sta partendo parecchio prevenuti su redbird ed è lecito,non critico questo.Il fatto è che elliott vuole rimanere in società per un certo periodo,con che quota lo scopriremo a settembre in base a quanto viene sottoscritto dagli investitori,quindi il prestito(che poi è più un pagamento a rate)deriva anche dal fatto che i singer non vogliono uscire subito di scena.


----------



## Giofa (2 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Raga ma leggete o no?
> C'è scritto subito dopo... Perché ci sono stati già altri 2 utenti a scrivere la stessa cosa che hai scritto.
> La cosa allucinante non e che il fondo cerchi investitori.
> La cosa pazzesca e che e il venditore a prestare i soldi a chi compra.
> Poi se per voi e normale allora alzo le mani.


Non sono esperto ma altri utenti dicevano fosse prassi piuttosto comune. Il vendor loan se ci pensi non è molto diverso dall'acquisto a rate, ti do il bene oggi e tu mi paghi (una parte in questo caso) un po' per volta con un interesse (che deve essere più basso rispetto a quello bancario, se no mi sfuggirebbe il senso della cosa)


----------



## Sam (2 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Sportmediaset, Cardinale sta cercando aiuti per l'aquisto del Milan. Una mano potrebbe essere data dall'indiano Vivek Ranadivè.
> Ranadivé è il proprietario dei *Sacramento Kings.*


Praticamente siamo passati da Jerry Calà ad un incantatore di serpenti.

Giusto per capire, Cochi e Renato sono stati già chiamati per una qualche quota?


----------



## carlocarlo (2 Luglio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Non sono esperto ma altri utenti dicevano fosse prassi piuttosto comune. Il vendor loan se ci pensi non è molto diverso dall'acquisto a rate, ti do il bene oggi e tu mi paghi (una parte in questo caso) un po' per volta con un interesse (che deve essere più basso rispetto a quello bancario, se no mi sfuggirebbe il senso della cosa)


Beh, se compri una macchina fca a rate, le rate saranno dalla fca bank. Così per fare un esempio a nostro livello.
Ormai tutte le case automobilistiche più o meno sono cosi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Luglio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Oddio le notizie che uscivano su Investcorp erano esattamente le stesse....che stavano cercando investitori tra le famiglie ricche del Baherin


Sono entrambi fondo di investimento che creano veicoli per i singoli investimenti.
É nella loro natura raccogliere sottoscrittori per partecipare ad un progetto d’investimento.

Rimango basito dai commenti letti….

É come se uno si stupisse che i soldi del mutuo della casa che la banca gli presta non siano del Signor Intesa, ma dei clienti della banca Intesa. E si gridasse allo scandalo perché : “il Sig. intesa vuole lucrare sul nostro mutuo sfruttando i soldi dei risparmiatori!”.

Resto Basito.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (2 Luglio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sono entrambi fondo di investimento che creano veicoli per i singoli investimenti.
> É nella loro natura raccogliere sottoscrittori per partecipare ad un progetto d’investimento.
> 
> Rimango basito dai commenti letti….
> ...


Molti tifosi si erano fatti il film dello sceicco che veniva a spendere a fondo perduto, quindi Redbird appare un ripiego, a maggior ragione dato che è un fondo americano come Elliott. Detto questo, la cessione non comporta prestiti con banche e già questo è un bene per il Milan, zero debiti in giro.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Raga ma leggete o no?
> C'è scritto subito dopo... Perché ci sono stati già altri 2 utenti a scrivere la stessa cosa che hai scritto.
> La cosa allucinante non e che il fondo cerchi investitori.
> La cosa pazzesca e che e il venditore a prestare i soldi a chi compra.
> Poi se per voi e normale allora alzo le mani.


É normalissimo.
Ci sono fondi che semplicemente raccolgono capitali, li gestiscono come vogliono e ti restituiscono una media del risultato di tutti gli investimenti.

Altri, sia RedBird che Investcorp sono tra questi. Creano dei veicoli con i quali i sottoscrittori sanno su quale investimento stanno mettendo i soldi e vengono remunerati in base al rendimento di questo investimento. Insomma, chi da i soldi al fondo sa dove li sta mettendo e guadagnerá non in base Alla performance media, ma in base a come andrá quella cosa lì. Quindi é normale cercare tra i propri clienti e anche tra i potenziali nuovi clienti chi vuole sottoscrivere quote dell’invesrimento.
Ribuardo al Vendor Loan ha che questa pratica diffusissima) ha 4 ragioni fondamentali:
1) Permette di fare l’operazione dovendo raccogliere meno capitale iniziale per completare l’operazione.
2) Permette al venditore di trovare piú facilmente un acquirente in quanto il capitale iniziale da investire é minore. Un pó come dire che é piú facile vendere un’auto se non chiedi tutti i soldi cash, subito.
3) L’utile di questo finanziamento non va a banca Intesa, ma al finanziatore stesso.
4) In questo caso c’é il forte sospetto (almeno Blue Sky c’è l’ha) che é una compartecipazione azionaria nascosta. Mi spiego. Elliott vende il 100% a Redbird (quindi liquida BlueSky), ma poi presta soldi a Redbird con azioni in pegno. Se Redbird salda h on penso) incassa un altro 15% aggiuntivo (BlueSky zero), se non salda incassa il 30% di azioni (e BluSky é fuori). É un’azione volta ad escludere Bluesky dalla prevista grande crescita di valore del Milan.


----------



## galianivatene (2 Luglio 2022)

comunque non è fuori dal mondo che il venditore presti i soldi al subentrante. 
In pratica il compratore si garantisce la totale copertura finanziaria dell’operazione al momento del signing, in vista del closing, a fronte di un WACC pianificato più alto della media del mercato, per poi ricercare nel mercato dei capitali fondi che costano meno.

Il venditore si garantisce un extra profitto (sul prestito) e/o una quota dei futuri profitti (grazie alla quota di minoranza). 

Chiaramente questa struttura ha i suoi rischi e funziona se chi compra non è Li Yonghong o Manenti, ma non sembra essere il caso, qui. Questa struttura finanziaria richiede che ci sia grande fiducia nel compratore/Partner, soprattutto nella sua capacità di attuare un piano industriale concordato. 

Capisco che a molti non possa piacere (anche io ho perplessità) ma non è per niente scandaloso. 
Il problema è che un modello del genere, proprio in ragione dell’alto costo del capitale, ha nel cash flow il suo punto debole: funzionerebbe molto meglio se la società generasse un flusso di cassa positivo, cosa che raramente accade con una società di calcio.
È pur vero che la questione stadio e collaterali, e la futura rivalutazione del club possono rappresentare l’opportunità per gli investitori… che dire, io sono perplesso, ma non scandalizzato.


----------

